# Wheel Base Formula??



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

I know a couple of years ago, there was a tow vehicle wheel base formula for figuring the recommended length of a trailer to tow.
Can anyone link me back or remember what it is?
so and so % of the wheelbase of the tv....
Thanks,
Mark


----------



## bradnjess (Mar 25, 2007)

Is this what you're looking for?

Click Here


Brad


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

I'd like to know which truck has a 186" wheelbase. James


----------



## campntn (Feb 20, 2005)

Thanks, yes that is it! I have a discussion going on my forum that this will come in handy with. Of course, it's all "opinion" and not substantiated...I don't think. It's actually a culmination of information from rv.org. I came in ok with my trailer length, but some may not. We're having a discussion, similar to you guys, on whether or not a law should be made to enforce trailer length and weight. I say yes.
I penned this phrase:
_My fear is that we as consumers are confusing ultralight with ultralength._

It's that age ole question with campers, can I tow it? Just because an Xterra *can* pull a 50 foot ultralight trailer, doesn't mean it is doing it *safely*. 
So, thanks Outbackers and Happy Fourth!
Mark


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

GarethsDad said:


> I'd like to know which truck has a 186" wheelbase. James


This one....Freightliner


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

3LEES said:


> I'd like to know which truck has a 186" wheelbase. James


This one....Freightliner
[/quote]
Wel you can never have to much TV, and you would not need to upgrade unless you went to Pusher.


----------

